# Walther PK 380



## Reel Mccoy

I am looking at purchasing a Walther PK 380 for a ccw. Wanted to get some input. Thanks-RYan


----------



## scubapro

If you are specifically looking for something in .380 - there are better guns to choose from. Find something that uses a "browning action" rather than simple blow-back. The Sig P238 is a good choice in a .380 for concealed carry, although more expensive.

If the size of the PK380 is attractive - you can get a better pistol in a more powerful cartridge. There are many excellent 9mm handguns that would serve well as a CCW. The S&W Shield would be an excellent choice - about the same size and weight - at close to the same price.

If it is a Walther that you want - you'll do better to go with the PPS or PPQ in 9mm. My PPQ is a favorite 9mm pistol!


----------



## wareagle50

They have a S&W Shield 9mm at Mikes for 499. That was about an hour ago. Hard to find, but seems to be great guns.


----------



## chad403

*Yes*

I have one . It's a nail driver . And a head turner. Great gun very sought after. Buy good bullets if our life depends on it. Mine will jam on every 300 rounds of cheap bullets or so.


----------



## smithnsig

I think the PK 380 is Browning breech. The older PP/PPK pistols are blowback.


----------



## El Kabong

HEAVY, much too heavy when compared to modern firearms. Absolutely beautiful though.


----------



## glassplus

If you can catch one at sportadmy. they were 399 for the S&W Shield that is what I paid for mine . a few weeks ago.Just my 5 cents jj


----------



## Mudigger

I carry a Ruger LCP 380 auto. Small compact. Enough stopping power for emergencies.


----------



## Mudigger

http://www.mouseguns.com/PocketAutoComparison.pdf

Check this chart.


----------



## smithnsig

Walther PPK. 80 year old design metal frame blowback pistol.

Walther PK 380. Modern lightweight polymer Browning Breech pistol.

I think some here are confusing the two.


----------



## scubapro

Not confusing the PK380 with the PPK -- but I wasn't aware they had incorporated a browning design into the barrel lock-up of the PK380. I thought it was just a modification of the P22, which is blowback. The slide on the P22 is pot metal -- what about the PK380? I still would pick the PPS or the S&W Shield in 9mm over the PK380, simply to get the greater power and versatility of the 9x19mm Luger cartridge over the 9x17mm Kurtz in a similar sized package.


----------



## FowlHunter13

My Father just traded for a PK380 today. As soon as he takes it to the range and gives me a report, I will certainly pass it on to you. Very nice looking guns and also very well made and thought out from what I have read and heard.


----------



## smithnsig

scubapro said:


> Not confusing the PK380 with the PPK -- but I wasn't aware they had incorporated a browning design into the barrel lock-up of the PK380. I thought it was just a modification of the P22, which is blowback. The slide on the P22 is pot metal -- what about the PK380? I still would pick the PPS or the S&W Shield in 9mm over the PK380, simply to get the greater power and versatility of the 9x19mm Luger cartridge over the 9x17mm Kurtz in a similar sized package.


I thought that too till my cousin in Mobile got one for his wife. It's a Browning breech. The slide is steel, as is the chassis in the polymer frame. The slide is easy to rack with the soft spring.

It is a powderpuff to shoot. Difficult to differentiate from the P22 recoil wise. 

It's actually a very decent gun. It would be perfect for recoil shy people who need something more than a 22. I think it shoots as good as the steel Beretta .380's


----------



## scubapro

It looks like Academy has them on sale in this week's hunting advertisement.


----------



## Tyee Dave

Wifey has one and she loves it. It's her first gun too. My 10 y/o is a deadeye with it when she lets him shoot. I believe we paid $320 for it.


----------



## helo_hunter

As an instructor, find a LOT of ladies enjoy shooting the Walther PK380. Low recoil, single action, & not a heavy gun all boils down to a gun they are willing to carry, shoot and practice with. Much rather have them with this than a 9 mm or bigger gun they shoot once and put away until 'needed'.


----------



## scubapro

You guys got me thinking about these & since they were on sale at Academy this week I decided to pick one up for my bride to use. I'm very impressed with the quality, fit & finish compared to the P22 that I thought it was based upon.

I have some of the "hot" Santa Barbara South American police ammunition to try in it. If it feeds it reliably, it could serve nicely as a self defense pistol for the house (not as apt to penetrate through multiple walls).


----------



## Miami Matt

I got one for the wife as well about two years ago when they first came out. I can vouch for reliability, eats everything itz fed,even steel crap.Very nice shooter, recoil is almost nonexistent.


----------



## scubapro

The DA and SA trigger pull on this one seem a little heavy to me. I'm dry firing with snap caps hoping that it will improve. I suppose a few hundred rounds of live fire for a break-in will improve it too.

I installed a S&W Micro 90 light that I had in a drawer -- fits perfectly, and the size of the light isn't overbearing to the size of the pistol. 90 lumens should be plenty for a bedside table pistol.

http://www.bluesheepdog.com/smith-wesson-micro-90-review/


----------



## Miami Matt

It will shoot them fine, when I say it eats everything, I mean everything. I have fed this one everything under the sun without any ftf problems, even the hot stuff was no problem. Nice little pistol for the money. I have shot this one probably more than any other gun I have at the momment. When I initially got it I was worried a little about the quality of the metal on the slide. After over a thosand rounds down the pipe with no issues or even signs of ware I was and still am pretty
impressed. Also fits my big hands pretty well for a smaller weapon. I will be keeping this one around for sure.


----------



## scubapro

Here are some pics of the S&W Micro 90 installation. I'll take some tonight in a dark room and outside to illustrate the decent power of 90 lumens from this small weapon light. The price is right too. I think I paid $50 bucks for this one -- and I know that Scott's in Jay has them in stock.


----------



## scubapro

Here are a couple of pics taken at night (with my iPhone)

Inside:









Outside:









Certainly adequate for clearing rooms in your house or identifying someone in your yard...


----------



## scubapro

I ran 115 rds of ammo through my new PK380 today at jj's place - zero failures. It ran 100% with Remington Golden Sabers, Winchester Silvertips, Winchester SXTs, Magtech copper HPs, Federal Hydra-shok, Corbon Pow'Rball, Speer Gold Dots, and the "hot" Santa Barbara open nosed FMJs.

The recoil difference was noticable with the Santa Barbara ammo compared to the other brands/loads -- definitely the hottest stuff I fired today.

It is cleaned up and resting comfortably as my bride's bedside table pistol -- stoked with the Santa Barbara ammo.

The PK380 is a great accurate mild shooting pistol -- one that should be attractive to ladies and those who have difficulty operating the slide of other pistols due to poor hand strength or medical disability.

Thanks to the PFF firearms section to convincing me to try out this nice little shooter!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tracer

If your going to bet your life on a pistol caliber, then don't use the .380-auto!!! The 9mm Luger is much better all the way around and size of a 9mm is now down to the smaller size too. It has twice the penetration of a .380-auto.


----------



## RUSTY32514

Tracer said:


> If your going to bet your life on a pistol caliber, then don't use the .380-auto!!! The 9mm Luger is much better all the way around and size of a 9mm is now down to the smaller size too. It has twice the penetration of a .380-auto.


I would not bet my life on being shot by a 380 JHP!!! Would you?


----------



## RUSTY32514

Has anyone shot both the Sig P238 and the PPK for comparison?


----------



## Miami Matt

RUSTY32514 said:


> I would not bet my life on being shot by a 380 JHP!!! Would you?


^THIS:whistling:


----------



## Tracer

Gentlemen suit yourself on the .380-auto, I ran 2 different tests at our gunclub 2 years ago and I know what the .380-auto can do penetration wise. Now if you do the research, you too will find out the .380-auto is simple a get the guy off my back type pistol caliber. 

You can also read the FBI reports on various calibers, that they too have tested and draw your conclusions as to weather or not YOU wish to whistle your tune concerning the figures various the 9mm Luger or the .40cal S&W caliber. I personally don't give a Hoot! I carry a 10mm not a hope and pray kinda caliber.......that is what a .380-auto is my dear man. Now a .22Magnum would be a much better choice, as it will out penetrate the .32, 380-auto, .25-auto. Penetration is KING!!! Now I'll whistle a tune Gents.:whistling:


----------



## Tracer

Rusty my wife owns a Sig P238 and I have shot it a bunch while she was learning how to shoot a pistol. I also have shot the Walther PPK also, I do not like the magazine release on the PPK, I think it is to flimsy and it takes two hands to operate that pistol to drop the magazine in order to reload.


----------



## scubapro

I don't think any of the guys in this thread were advocating carrying the 380 as a primary weapon. However, it is better than a sharp stick! 

If the comfort level it provides means that my wife will shoot more - I'm all for it!

Personally, I prefer something bigger with more power. Heck, people in other threads and on other forums are giving me grief for running 45 Super in my XDS...


----------



## Tracer

I personally did not want to take on the task of teaching my wife of many years how to shoot a pistol. However, once she told me how much money the school wanted that she contacted, I could not fathom that sort of cost. 

I started her out on a .22 cal pistol and then we graduated to the .380-auto for several weeks. There were at least 3 brands of pistols that she tried out during her practice sessons. Some time later the 9mm Luger in a Sig Sauer got the call for several weeks and then she switched over to the Glock 9mm, in model 23 & 22. 

Several more weeks and a couple thousand rounds later, she jumped ship to the Glock model 27 in .40cal Smith & Wesson. She shot 6 times a week, total rounds came close to 5,000 before she took her CCW test and obtain her permit. She shot highest score out of 27 people that day to qualify for her CCW permit. She can also shoot my .45acp Kimber and my Glock model 20 with great accuracy but prefers her sub-compact Glock model 27.


----------



## RUSTY32514

Thanks for the input Tracer. The P238 sure feels good in the hand and my wife is very recoil sensitive. From what I have read it does not have a heavy recoil.


----------



## Miami Matt

Tracer said:


> Some time later the 9mm Luger in a Sig Sauer got the call for several weeks and then she switched over to the Glock 9mm, in model 23 & 22.


Both .40 cal :whistling:


----------

